# subs needed in various chicago subburbs



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

subs needed across chicaoland area for national bank accounts. Need plow trucks with salt capabilities to service major bank for march, april and possibly 3 year commitment contract based on performance. The areas needed are Norrige,Randhurst,mundelein,elk grove, grayslake, elmhurst, frankfort, rockford, highland park, mchenry, elgin, mt. prospect, arlington hts, morton grove, joliet, plainfield, bolingbrook, new lenox, glencoe, woodstock, lake zurch, belleville. anyone interested contact Mike or Dan at 773-254-6500


----------



## cartwrightsbabe (Dec 6, 2008)

Just March and April? my husband would be very interested... but he is looking for all winter long.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

this was posted in february which is why he was saying march and april.


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Stroker, we are looking for subs for this winter season also the contact info is still the same any interested parties please call and we will discuss locations and pay, the average for plows and vee box is $$85 per hour- let me know.


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a 7'6" western and a tailgate salter, I'm in the NW subs, Carol Stream to be exact. I'm looking for sub work.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plowing I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work and with theyre junk ass truck they put me in. Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift and beating up ur own truck!


----------



## ILSR (Oct 30, 2009)

JazyT;838052 said:


> I have a 7'6" western and a tailgate salter, I'm in the NW subs, Carol Stream to be exact. I'm looking for sub work.


Stop by our web site, we are always looking for contractors ready to work.


----------

